# Skydroid gps app



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 19, 2012)

Had this on my phone for a few months without using it and decided yesterday to give it a bash after playing golf with a few forumers who had garmin and skycaddie. WOW for a free app on android I was so impressed with this app, gave all distances like Front Centre and Back, also distances to all hazards on the course. So if anyone fancies trying the wee apps on Android you should try this one I bet you will be surprised too.


----------



## Blowtorch (Oct 20, 2012)

Have tried it once & it was BRILLIANT. If only I could hit consistent distances I'd crack this game!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			I bet you will be surprised too.
		
Click to expand...



Especially when you're disqualified from the comp!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 22, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Especially when you're disqualified from the comp!
		
Click to expand...

I did not mean for it to be played in a Comp, and as long as your phone does not have a compass or weather app or able to give wind direction and a local rule allows dmd it can be used.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry my mistake it is not free but hey it is only Â£1.28.


----------

